# moon (inspired by randog)



## dalebe (Sep 16, 2005)

I just took a look at randog's thread "shooting the moon" and wanted to have a go, i had a look outside and the moon was clear and full, so here it is. comments welcome


----------



## Randog (Sep 16, 2005)

Very nice -  great exposure and very nice detail. I think that this is the first time one of my shots ever inspired anybody. What I think is pretty cool is that the moon is subject that we all can shoot and share no matter what part of the world we are in.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 16, 2005)

It's a lot smaller on film (or screen?  ) than it looks to the eye isn't it!

What lens did you shoot with and is it cropped?


----------



## fpereira (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's my shot from tonight






Looks like the same position as yours, even though I'm half a world away.  Didn't come out quite as nice as the above, but managed to get some detail.


----------



## dalebe (Sep 17, 2005)

randog, thanks for inspiration, (and the cool comments) i suppose i never realised that there was a great subject so readilly available.
plastic spanner, thanks yes you just have to zoom right in on it to get any detail, i used a 300mm lense, and i did crop for detail.
fpereira, thats a great shot, and thanks for the comments.


----------



## doenoe (Sep 17, 2005)

really nice dalebe. Looks great


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 17, 2005)

very cool shots., it is a cool thing that we can all shoot the same subject..


----------



## LWW (Sep 17, 2005)

The Moon is a lot harder to shoot well than it looks.

This is my best ever taken with a Meade ETX 90 telescope from the backyard. 1250mm f13.8.

I won't share any of my sorry prior attempts.

LWW


----------



## photobug (Sep 17, 2005)

You guys are killing me, I just can't get a decent moon pic to save my life. Very nice shot dalebe.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 17, 2005)

LWW said:
			
		

> This is my best ever taken with a Meade ETX 90 telescope from the backyard. 1250mm f13.8.
> LWW


 
That's a BIG lens for a camera!


----------



## dalebe (Sep 17, 2005)

thanks a lot you guys, and LWW that is the best moon shot i have ever seen, so detailed. nice one.


----------



## LWW (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Dalebe.

With all the Moon pics I thought I would throw in this one of an Apollo module that has orbited the Moon.

Taken at the USAF Museum at Wright-Patterson AFB, Ohio....where Eagle's rest.

God bless our's in harm's way now.

LWW


----------



## dalebe (Sep 18, 2005)

wow cool stuff LWW! i would have thought that would have been top secret, maybe not good shot all the same, thanks for sharing!.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 18, 2005)

Great shots everyone.  All of these are amazing.  
    This was my attempt from the roof of my house last night. 






  Sorry for posting it on this thread, but I thought I would keep all the moon shots in one thread.


----------



## dalebe (Sep 19, 2005)

no problem atall chiller, it's nice to see all of these great moon shots, and yours is no exception, good exposure, nice work.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2005)

Ooops, and I put the "German moon" into a thread of its own.... :blushing:


----------



## LWW (Sep 19, 2005)

With a regular camera I've found it's easier if you use a regular polarizing filter.

LWW


----------

